# Keyring torches



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a decent keyring torch they can recommend, (links please) ours has broken off the ring, we've had it ages and I can't find the same one, it was quite a small one 2" x 3/4" x 1/8" ish


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've given up carrying a watch and pocket torch (once regarded as a countryside essential in the winter months) since I had my smart phone graphed on. Do you really need one Kev?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> I've given up carrying a watch and pocket torch (once regarded as a countryside essential in the winter months) since I had my smart phone graphed on. Do you really need one Kev?


Now I would be lost now though without my supermarket trolley token on the ring as loose change becomes rarer and rarer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I've given up carrying a watch and pocket torch (once regarded as a countryside essential in the winter months) since I had my smart phone graphed on. Do you really need one Kev?


I don't I'm fairly steady on my pins in the dark, but Liz has replacement knees and zero confidence, plus our outside steps up to the house were laid by Stevie Wonder and are not even in either height or depth so not good in the dark, we do intend to get a tame sparky to put lights up but as we rarely go out at night we would forget to have them on coming home in the dark, as for the smartphone, I'd not have a problem as it's a Android but this POS apple phone she has seems to have a mind of its own, not easy to even find the torch on it, and when you try the next time it's in a different place so a decent keyring torch is the simplest option for her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Now I would be lost now though without my supermarket trolley token on the ring as loose change becomes rarer and rarer.


We keep a few pound coins in the cup holders so it's never a problem, we just put them back, we carry a few because "someone" forgets.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've ordered this one as it looks like the old one, just a simple button to flash on, let go and it goes off so the batteries last years, but I would like a better light output, it is only just good enough and not much spread.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot one?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh bolleaux

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194672582211?hash=item2d5363de43:g:Cc8AAOSwnB1hyjAR


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah OK Kev. We get em outa crackers at Xmas. Just replaced a battery after 2+ years.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev get yourself some of these, we have some and they are brilliant, link is for French site but must be available in UK.
Another benefit is you don't have to carry them around or worry about switching them on
https://www.cdiscount.com/maison/am...726258834696.html?idOffre=974994408#mpos=0|mp

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have two already John but we would need one on each step and itd be a pain to do that as its stone walls, and in shadow most of the day.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Watch out for those really good Cree ones that have settings for on....strobe...and SOS.

Great until the switches deteriorate and you never know which function you'll get...............climbing the stairs in strobe mode is not helpful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got one now.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

These a quite good 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Mag...=p2349624.m2548.l6249&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

But plenty of small torches on eBay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got this one yesterday, same as the one we had before, I know now if the actual twisty part breaks I can just drill it and put a ring through it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194672582211?hash=item2d5363de43:g:Cc8AAOSwnB1hyjAR


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pleased to hear you've found just what you want.

I have a street light 6 meters from both the front doors, the garage/workshop has an automatic mains light that comes on as I approach the door and goes off a few minutes later as that's the door mostly used.

The disc for the shopping trolly I have at all times on my key ring for car and motorhome. here is car, house and shed keys.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

At home we have 2 PIR controlled lights at the back and one at the front so no probs here. I do use a torch on some campsites however due to rubbish/non existent lighting but seldom carry my keys with me to necessitate having a torch on them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I always have my smartphone with me so use the flashlight on that if necessary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I covered this Jean in an earlier post, for some reason the phones torch is a bit iffy.


Also too as well, keys are in your hand as is shopping etc, the phone is not, also this torch has to have the button depressed to work so no chance of leaving it on and flattening the battery.


----------

